# Father's Day milling....HDR'd cause I felt wierd!



## SDB777 (Jun 15, 2014)

After going to the south side of Cabot, and looking over some timber. Figured it was time to make some sawdust....yup, everything was right where I left it.







The half Green Ash log was not on the bunk of the mill, so I guessed that was as good of a place to start as any! Think it would have been easier 'lifting' the whole log, half logs don't roll well......and the Green Ash timber is really hard!







Love this sawmill! Wish someone would come over and help sometimes though....sure could have used a nice glass of cold water.







Another view of the 'junk'!!!  I really need to clean up some......







Happy Father's Day milling!!!! Whew, I'm whooped for this weekend....hate the thought of having to go to work tomorrow.





Scott (enjoy the photo's too, or not....I'm easy) B


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow! You had quite a day...I would have handed you a cooler full of coldies in exchange for the photoshoot. What do you do with the milled planks of wood? Anything special? If this is HDR, these ones looks good. It is not overcooked. Just right in my eyes.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yup, just whacked the 'painterly', and then backed it down just a tad.

As far as the slabs go, these belong to the fella that dropped of the logs(I mill a LOT for other people).  His plans are to use those 18-20 wide slabs to make table tops and other rustic furniture.  The load of Cedar log are another fellas....he wants 2 by timber to frame an outdoor shed.  

As far as my logs, I make thicker pieces, round them off some and then turn bowls and such on my wood lathe....just a cheaper way to get great timber without spending a fortune.  I also like the idea of making something other then biomass from trees that have blown over in storms or just lived a complete life.  So wasteful to just let them rot.  By the way, I cut a lot of timber....so I share the smaller blanks of timber with people all over the world.





Scott (thanks, it is kinda fun) B


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice setup!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 16, 2014)

You got good hands and a good attitude....


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 19, 2014)

*Nice Wood Mizer!!!!*


----------

